

The Rogue Data Scientist - vincentg64
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/forum/topic/show?id=6448529%3ATopic%3A273425

======
flashman
> [Selling fake Twitter followers] can only work if the people automatically
> creating fake Twitter accounts (used to follow others) do a better job than
> the data scientists supposed to catch them.

The creator only needs to evade detection in the creation and early account
phases. Spam accounts seem to be detected and removed within a month, based on
my experience purchasing bulk followers for pranks. (It's seriously confusing
and a bit worrying for someone to wake up with an extra 5,000 followers,
though only until they figure out they're not real.)

